# SOG Multi-Tool on clearance and Walmart for $19.00



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

Saw this multi-tool on clearance. Since i have never owned a multi-tool and never kept up which is the best multi-tool (Leatherman, Gerber ect) I am not sure if this is *thee* one to get? Comes with a thickly constucted leather puoch and is on the larger side of the multi-tools I have seen.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Oh and hurry as there is only one left!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 21, 2006)

Whoa! Would this happen to be the PowerLock? These are some tools I'd say.


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

I am not sure what it is. It is BIG. Has lots of tools and is of very sturdy contruction. Comes with a nice think sheath with snap.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 21, 2006)

Will have to "spock" 'em out at Walmart then. Thanks for the head's up Colubrid!


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

Okay I just ran down to wallyworld and picked it up anyweay. Its the PowerLock.


So how does this brand of multitool comepre to the other brands?


----------



## parnass (Mar 21, 2006)

colubrid said:


> Okay I just ran down to wallyworld and picked it up anyweay. Its the PowerLock.
> 
> 
> So how does this brand of multitool comepre to the other brands?



For $19 on clearance, you got a great deal on a very good tool -- the SOG PowerLock. It has the best pliers of all the multi tools. I paid $60 for mine a few months ago. Our Walmarts don't sell SOG PowerLocks any more.


----------



## mahoney (Mar 21, 2006)

The SOG Powerlock is a good tool, more or less equivalent to the Leatherman Supertool or Victorinox Swisstool. It's a heck of a deal for $20. The gear teeth digging into my palm when I used the screwdrivers on the SOG annoyed me so much that I sold mine off, but I had no problems with the quality of the tool itself.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 21, 2006)

You guys.... I don't even need another multitool and now I suspect I'll be headed to wal-mart tomorrow. jeeez


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

Trashman,

If you did'nt already know. You have to ask the clerk to show you the clearance knifies in the drawer. These are usually stuffed away hidden from site and placed into a box which is inside the drawer. I have been to numerous WalMarts and asked for this. Most of the clerks doing part time duty don't even know these knives exist. One time I asked to see the knives and put them back to mull it over while I shopped. When I returned a half hour later the knife I wanted was gone and so was the clerk. I suspect he picked it up himself.

Here is the SOG for $20.00





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/bluerosy/P1010553.jpg


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

another


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

here are some leathermans they had for sale. These were obviously not hidden in the clearance drawer.




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/bluerosy/P1010551.jpg


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

When I was in earlier perousing the SOG multitool I bought these. In total today three knifes.


Gerber Gator and Victorionex TINKER.


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/bluerosy/P1010548.jpg


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

..And last but not least. I got these two flashlights earlier at Walmart during the weekend. Any idea who can mod these for me? 


The red one is a Dorcy AAA 3rd gen. The silver one was 1.98 and is an incan. Don't remeber the manufacturer but it makes a nice host AAA.


----------



## Haz (Mar 21, 2006)

They're awesome prices  , I can see myself going crazy if i get the chance to visit Walmart in the US. Even not on clearance, they still appear to be bargains, compared to what i can get them for here.


----------



## drizzle (Mar 21, 2006)

colubrid said:


> If you did'nt already know. You have to ask the clerk to show you the clearance knifies in the drawer.


Thanks for the tip. Is there such a drawer for clearance flashlights too? (I'm not a regular Walmart shopper.)


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

No . Unfortunaly just for the knives. An some of the clerks will give you a dirty or cinfused look when you ask them to see the clearance knives in the drawer.:lolsign:


----------



## CLHC (Mar 21, 2006)

YES! SOG PowerLock!

Nice pictures Colubrid! :wave:


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 22, 2006)

dang, leatherman kicks for 15$ you should grab them all up. they have a street price online for 40$ IIRC 

maybe you could grab me a couple?(seriuosly)

ETA-nevermind i checked and its 30$ still a really good deal. maybe i should be looking for a local wal-mart to check in to time to time


----------



## colubrid (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I tried using the can opener last night and it really is usless. I use these types of can openers all the time on my swiss army knives. The one they have on the SOG has a slight twist to one side making it impossbly hard to open a can (it chews it all up) also the size of the opener should be bigger for such a large tool. Some of the swiss knifes have smaller openers for size of the knife. Then some like the "soldger" version have a larger opener. There is no reason to have such a mall opener in the SOG multitool. Also the twist angle makes it completely unusable.

I also tried cutting paper with the scissors and could not even get a staight line with it. Maybe the scissors is better used for plastic, cloth or other hard substances. It no good for cutting paper thats for sure..

Hope the rest of these tools work better.


----------



## colubrid (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey anyone know if the Leatherman KICK is a more useful tool ?? The pliers are real nice on the SOG but the rest of this knife is not very thought out.


----------



## WoodsWalker (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info Colubrid. Nice pictures. Guess where I'll be going this afternoon


----------



## WoodsWalker (Mar 22, 2006)

Just got back from my local Walmart. No luck finding the goodies I had hoped for. No clearance items in my area.




Enjoyed the hunt anyway.


----------



## Radio (Mar 22, 2006)

Went to my WallyWorld this afternoon and got the Leatherman "Kick" for $15 and the Victorinox Swiss Army "Tinker" for $7, The "Kick" was $15 as marked but the "Tinker" was marked $11 and rang up $7  Thanks OP for the heads up, would have gotten many more but these were the last of each and were in the "Drawer" that the clerk reluctantly opened. I asked about the Gerber and the SOG but none in stock, will try the other one in my area tomorrow, The "Tinker" for $7 ia an absolute steal!!!!


----------



## colubrid (Mar 22, 2006)

Waaay to go Radio.


I went to another walmart today and a grumpy old employee said they don't have such a drawer. 

[Gotta beware some of these jerks working behind the counter would rather tell you anything to get out of a little work.]

I went to this same Walmart 2 weeks ago and they opened the drawer and viol'a'.. guess what.. THEY HAVE A BUNCH OF KNIFES.

I didn't bother with the old man because there was no one else around and I was in a hurry.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 22, 2006)

colubrid said:


> Waaay to go Radio.
> 
> 
> I went to another walmart today and a grumpy old employee said they don't have such a drawer.
> ...


 I think they grow grumpy old employees in the back, for the Sporting Goods section.
He works at mine,too.


----------



## GiveMeLight (Mar 27, 2006)

Stopped at the nearest Walmart yesterday... both sporting goods associates behind the counter had no idea about the "clearance drawer" or weren't willing to admit they did...  -Or I suppose there's a possibility that the particular store I was at does not have such a thing...?

Gonna be out in the burbs tomorrow for a haircut, another Walmart out there. I shall try again...


----------



## HaulinLow (Mar 27, 2006)

I checked my closest Walmart. The associate informed me that they do not maintain a drawer, but display the clearance items under glass in a corner of the display. There were only two "off brand" multitools there. He also said that the items never last long.


----------



## DaveG (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up with this post,found a Leatherman Kick for $9.00 today at Wal-mart.


----------



## BrighTor (Mar 27, 2006)

Got 2 Kicks for $9.00 each as well. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## GiveMeLight (Mar 27, 2006)

BrighTor said:


> Got 2 Kicks for $9.00 each as well. Thanks for the heads-up!


Dang! Kicks at that previously mentioned Malwart I visited were still $23.50...
I would pick one up a couple for $9 each in a second and give them out to relatives to keep in the car or something... but I won't even buy one for myself for $23... I handled one and it doesn't really compare with the swissplier tool I already have... still planning to hit another walmart wednesday.
Adventure update to follow


----------



## chmsam (Mar 28, 2006)

I checked for some of these goodies and was very disappointed. A few "Huh? What?" responses and some product left out on racks at the old prices. 

This is another reason why I hate MallWart. You have to find an employee who actually wants to work and then actually knows what the heck they have in stock and then where it is located. Then you have to check to see what the actual price is going to be because they never seem to update prices on anything other than the large signs, and can't get the right prices on the actual items or the shelf tags. The Super MallWart near us opened only about 8 months ago and is already a hole and I'm not driving 25 miles for more of the same. 

It just isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## colubrid (Mar 29, 2006)

chmsam said:


> I checked for some of these goodies and was very disappointed. A few "Huh? What?" responses and some product left out on racks at the old prices.
> 
> This is another reason why I hate MallWart. You have to find an employee who actually wants to work and then actually knows what the heck they have in stock and then where it is located. Then you have to check to see what the actual price is going to be because they never seem to update prices on anything other than the large signs, and can't get the right prices on the actual items or the shelf tags. The Super MallWart near us opened only about 8 months ago and is already a hole and I'm not driving 25 miles for more of the same.
> 
> It just isn't worth the hassle.


 
If they did their job there wouldn't be any good deals to be found because they would be sold.


----------



## Radio (Mar 29, 2006)

I went back after my initial visit and hit gold, My 18yo kid knew the kid behind the counter and he went digging through drawers, I bought knives and multitools that I have no idea what they are, most had no boxes or tags and had been long discontinued but he marked em all like like $2 each, spent almost $100, big ole' bag of stuff, WOOT!!!


----------



## colubrid (Mar 29, 2006)

WOOT! WOOT!:rock: 


Radio thats an incredible deal.

BTW if you got anything you might not want let me have frist crack at it. AT a substantial price increase of course.


----------



## GiveMeLight (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats Radio!
Like colubrid, I am willing to pay reasonable prices on varous knives and tools if you find that you have surplus items. 


(I struck out at the second Walmart I visited also.) :shrug:


----------

